# Depressão Tropical QUINZE (Atlântico 2019 #AL15)



## Afgdr (15 Out 2019 às 00:37)

Formou-se a Depressão Tropical 15, com ventos máximos sustentados de 30 mph (cerca de 48 km/h).



> *5:00 PM AST Mon Oct 14*
> Location: _13.2°N 20.2°W_
> Moving: _NW at 8 mph_
> Min pressure: _1006 mb_
> Max sustained: _35 mph_



*23h15 UTC*









Deverá fortalecer-se nas próximas horas, tornando-se tempestade tropical em breve. O pico de intensidade previsto é 45 mph. O seu ciclo de vida não deverá ser muito longo.




> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 14/2100Z 13.2N 20.2W 30 KT 35 MPH
> 12H 15/0600Z 14.3N 21.1W 35 KT 40 MPH
> ...





O trajeto atualmente previsto pelo NHC é este:


----------



## Afgdr (16 Out 2019 às 02:20)

A DT 15 não se intensificou muito e não deverá ganhar intensidade nos próximos dias, como anteriormente previsto.

Ventos máximos sustentados: 35 mph ≈ 56 km/h
Rajadas: 46 mph ≈ 74 km/h




> ...DEPRESSION MOVING OVER THE NORTHEASTERN CABO VERDE ISLANDS...
> *5:00 PM AST Tue Oct 15*
> Location: _16.8°N 22.9°W_
> Moving: _NW at 10 mph_
> ...



*00h50 UTC*








*Rota prevista pelo NHC
*
Movimento: NW






*Rotas previstas pelos modelos*









Deverá tornar-se um ciclone pós-tropical amanhã, dia 17.




> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 15/2100Z 16.8N 22.9W 30 KT 35 MPH
> 12H 16/0600Z 17.8N 23.7W 30 KT 35 MPH
> ...





Apenas 1 modelo coloca a DT 15 a atingir a categoria de TT. É pouco provável que isso aconteça.


----------



## Afgdr (17 Out 2019 às 01:24)

A DT 15 dissipou-se ontem.



> BULLETIN
> Remnants Of Fifteen Advisory Number 7
> NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL152019
> 500 AM AST Wed Oct 16 2019
> ...





*Último aviso do NHC*







*09h05 UTC




*


----------

